# [conf] Configurare due routers nel file /etc/conf.d/net

## TeoBì

Salve,

 ho il seguente problema: 

 devo configurare il file /etc/conf.d/net in modo tale che ci siano due router disponibili sull'eth0 in modo tale che se uno non funziona il sistema vada sull'altro, come ad esempio per i dnsserver.

Il mio file di configurazione è molto semplice:

config_eth0=("192.168.1.100 netmask 255.255.255.0")

dns_server="85.37.17.47 85.38.28.85"

routers_eth0="default via 192.168.1.254"

Il problema è che non riesco a capire come aggiungere un altro router se prova facendo "default via 192.168.1.254 192.168.1.253" in avvio mi da errore.

Probabilmente stò sbagliando sintaxi.

Grazie per l'aiuto in anticipo, saluti Matteo.

----------

## gutter

Non credo sia possibile usare questo tipo di sintassi ... Qual'e il brand dei router?

----------

## TeoBì

 *gutter wrote:*   

> Non credo sia possibile usare questo tipo di sintassi ... Qual'e il brand dei router?

 

Con un router funziona questa sintassi. 

La marca dei router è linksys ag241 (router semplice senza funzioni avanzate).

Naturalmente un router è 192.168.1.254 e l'altro è 192.168.1.253. Load Balancing, ecc non mi interessa a me basta solo che se va giu il router principale il computer vado a funzionare sull'altro router (192.168.1.253).

Grazie, saluti Matteo.

----------

## oRDeX

Se ti interessa usare esclusivamente uno o l'altro dovrebbe andar bene l'uso di metric

```
routes_eth0=( "default via x.x.x.x metric 100", "default via y.y.y.y metric 200" )
```

a metrica minore corrisponde priorita` maggiore. Mai provato perche` non so come reagiasca al "failure"

----------

## mack1

Credo che oRDeX abbia ragione serve DGD aka "dead router detection":

http://mailman.ds9a.nl/pipermail/lartc/2007q4/021821.html

Comunque leggendo il post, mi sono incuriosito ed ho cercato parecchio sul routing avanzato...il kernel linux (ed iproute2) è davvero "indiavolato"  :Twisted Evil: ....load balancing, failover, equal cost multipath, qos, ecc.....  :Shocked: ....credo che copra ogni possibile scenario a livello  di rete  :Very Happy:  (con multiple soluzioni in alcuni casi, vedi algoritmi di congestione per il tcp o la gestione delle code di pacchetti).

----------

## gutter

Le alternative che hai sono le segquenti:

1 - HSRP o tecnologie analoghe (ma non credo che i tuoi router supportino qualcosa del genere)

2 - Usare iproute2 /un esempio lo trovi qui

3 - Implementare uno script che faccia ping sul tuo defaukt gw primario e sostituirlo con il secondo se un ping (o più di uno) vanno persi.

Io nel tuo caso propenderei per la meno elegante delle soluzioni ... ovvero la 3   :Wink: 

@oRDeX: penso che non funzioni per una ragione semplicissima ... sei "directly connected" ... avrebbe funzionato sei il tuo PC avesse avuto due schede di rete ciascuna con una interfaccia connessa direttamente con un cavo cross al router ... in quel casd eri su due sottoreti diverse e se una delle due andava giù perdevi il link e quindi credo anche il gw. 

Se non sono stato chiaro fatemi sapere che cerco di articolare meglio la risposta   :Smile: 

----------

## mack1

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> @oRDeX: penso che non funzioni per una ragione semplicissima ... sei "directly connected" ... avrebbe funzionato sei il tuo PC avesse avuto due schede di rete ciascuna con una interfaccia connessa direttamente con un cavo cross al router ... in quel casd eri su due sottoreti diverse e se una delle due andava giù perdevi il link e quindi credo anche il gw. 
> 
> 

 

Nella situazione che hai descritto, se cade una ethernet direttamente connessa all'host se ne accorge, ma se va giù (ipotizzando che i due router siano connessi ad internet/reti_differenti) l'interfaccia "lato internet", come fa a capirlo, non usando protocolli di routing?

Mi sa che la soluzione più semplice è aggiungere un'altra interfaccia di rete......  :Confused: 

Ciao

----------

## gutter

 *mack1 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Nella situazione che hai descritto, se cade una ethernet direttamente connessa all'host se ne accorge, ma se va giù (ipotizzando che i due router siano connessi ad internet/reti_differenti) l'interfaccia "lato internet", come fa a capirlo, non usando protocolli di routing?
> 
> 

 

Esattamente ... non sarebbe possibile capirlo ... proprio per questo la migliore soluzione è usare HRSP o qualcosa di simile.

----------

